# Williams College Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A very professional SECURITY Department that has no problem calling itself Safety and SECURITY. No double talk, no attempt to hide that they're security or dance around it. I RESPECT that, fully.

And I keep seeing "Temporary" and I'm taking a shot here, is it to cover folks on extended military leave? Just wondering.

Security Officer (Temporary)
Institution:
*Williams College*

Location:
Williamstown, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
12/12/2017

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Job ID: * 301479

*Location: * Williams Campus,Williamstown

*Full/Part Time: * Part-Time

*Regular/Temporary: * Temporary

*Opening Details: *

Established in 1926, the Williams College Museum of Art (WCMA) is located in historic Lawrence Hall on the college campus. The museum's collection consists of more than 12,000 works of art. A vibrant cultural center, WCMA serves as a learning museum for both Williams students, and the community as a whole.

We are pleased to announce an opening for an 18 hours per week, temporary (January 2018 to June 2018) Security Officer. The officer will provide security for the museum property and safety for its visitors during open hours. In addition to providing security, the security officer will assist in the operation of the security desk and help answer visitor questions. Work hours are Saturdays and Sundays usually 9:30 am to 5:30 pm, plus 2 hours on weekdays as needed for scheduling, and occasional holidays and evening hours.

*Responsibilities: *

Follow established procedures for the opening and closing of the building, monitoring the galleries, handling access, and responding to alarms
Escort staff visitors
Receive and secure deliveries
Attend departmental meetings, and participate in staff training
Occasional other duties as assigned
*Qualifications: *

Prior security experience a plus, but not required
Able to engage museum visitors when they have questions or suggestions
Ability to stand and concentrate for extended periods of time
Ability to work as part of a team, as well as without immediate supervision
Comfortable using technology and computer software
Review of resumes will begin immediately, and continue until the position is filled.

*Conditions of Employment: *
Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable.

*Equal Employment Opportunity: *
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Danielle Gonzalez
Human Resources
Williams College

Online App. Form:
https://staff-careers.williams.edu/psp/cangate/EMPLOYEE/


----------

